# Average Salary



## ColinF (Jun 9, 2013)

In order to try and understand the cost of living in Israel could someone please tell me what is the minimum wage in Israel and what is the average salary in Israel.


----------



## lee1989 (Feb 1, 2013)

hello . the minimum salary in israel is 4300nis (which is like 1100usd+-)
average is about 1500-2000 usd 

if you need anything just ask


----------



## Df2 (Jun 15, 2013)

*Salaries and other info*

According to the Central Bureau of Statistics, The average monthly wage in March 2013 was 9,302 NIS, approximately 3,584 US dollars. Take into account that this is economy wide and is an average. Different sectors may pay more than the average or less than the average.

The minimum wage for June is:

Monthly: 4,300 NIS
Day: 198.46 NIS/day for 5 day work week
172.00 NIS/day for 6 day work week 
Hourly: 23.12 NIS/hour 

Representative exchange rate for June 14th: 3.6010 NIS/$

Hope this helps


----------



## ColinF (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks, That is very helpful


----------



## Era1 (Jun 15, 2013)

I live in Israel. The minimum is 6.5$ per hour


----------



## ColinF (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks Era


----------



## Mariw (Aug 6, 2013)

Regarding cost of leaving, some basics: you can pay for one bedroom in Tel-Aviv about 1.400 USD and for the same money to find 2-3 bedrooms in suburbs. Here also pretty high municipal taxes, depending on area you live and the property size. For example, we are paying for 2 months (4 bedroom apartment, 5 ppl): 350 $ taxes + 150$ water + up to 450 $ on summer for electricity+Gas costs about 60 $ for 2 month. Add cables 70$. Mobile packages are really chip here. Car insurance and public transportation is higher than in most of the Europe, but less than in UK. One additional thing, we pay for the state schools - books, equipment, school trips (about 500 USD + yearly). Health insurance taken within taxes from the salary + depend on what plan do you choose, some monthly amount is required beginning from 30$ per person I think (we pay much more,so I'm not sure what is the minimum).


----------



## Dot9765 (Jan 10, 2014)

Is this weekly?


----------



## Dot9765 (Jan 10, 2014)

lee1989 said:


> hello . the minimum salary in israel is 4300nis (which is like 1100usd+-)
> average is about 1500-2000 usd
> 
> if you need anything just ask


Hello,

Is this a weekly salary or is it monthly? Please bare with me I am new to this site. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Spring B (Feb 18, 2014)

That's monthly. Minimum wage/salaries are lower in Israel than they are in the USA, but the cost of living is often lower, depending on where you are living. A friend of mine was in medical school in Tel Aviv when she got married to someone is med school in Beer Sheva, and during their schooling they lived in both places. She told me that cost of living in Beer Sheva was about half or less than cost of living in Tel Aviv.


----------

